# Scrollsaw Comparison Chart



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi everyone I tried every trick i know to post the chart and had to settle with a zip folder to compress it.
If you need me to email the chart do not hesitate to ask 
or at least i could post it to my web site for easier veiwing


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Wolf..... Very good info for comparision shopping. Wonder if we could talk you into a scale rating of 1 thru 10 on each machie?   

Would be so much better than relying on Amazon reviews.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Scrollsaw Comparison Chart

I will give it a shot to see if I can get it up on the forum.

Bj 
---------------------

Just a NOTE***
I use CaptureWiz Pro ,it will let you copy anything you see on the PC,it will also capture any web page, plus as many web pages as you want with the Scroll tool it's a great tool, it's not free but it works.(Pro.Ver)
**Just a TIP ==== it will also do VIDEO, like the ▼
http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com/

They do have a 30 day ver. that's great.  see links below 

The Scrollsaw Comparison Chart was two screen pages long but now it's a one image file. (.gif for text ) note the hvy. black line.

CaptureWiz Pro

http://www.developerreviewed.com/capwizpro.htm
http://www.pixelmetrics.com/

http://pixelmetrics.com/CaptureWiz/Download.htm

Bj


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

As for comparisons ive only had four models in 15 years so i can only rate those 
Ive had a delta 16 inch two speed and has a variable speed i liked the variable better more control. The two speed one speed was too fast one not quite fast enough
Ive had a craftsman 16 inch and would never buy another not even free 
and my current saw a 20 inch dewalt i dont know how i lived with out this saw two way tilt on arm arm lifts to make blade changes easier better dust blower and better light.
One draw back you have to mickey nouse a dust collector as there isnt one but for that little ole reason i can over look that 
You get what you pay for
Excalibur
Dewalt
Delta
and craftsman doesnt even rate on this page


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice info in the chart.. Thanks..
The Ryobi 18" looks like it has a bunch of nice features..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey I may have one for SALE (Craftsman Scrollsaw )  
It's not a boat anchor yet, it still runs like new new, I just may give it to my son, he piss me off last week that maybe just the way to get back at him hahahahahahaha  in a round about way.  (pay back,it's sweet and I don't get a chance to offen)....

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Darryn

Thanks for the ratings even if they are your own experiences. I take them serious as you have a lot of background in this area and one in the know. It will help me in upgrading down the road as my skill level increases beyond my current saw. I purchased the Delta 350 based on the reviews and recommendations available back at the end of 2004 and have been happy with it so far as a beginner, but know I will want to upgrade if I persue this area of woodworking.

Thanks again for all the help Wolf.


----------



## Grumpy Old Bill (Sep 1, 2006)

I took a look at the Scroll Saw comparison chart and missed anything called Craftsman. When my grandfather's 1938 Delta 20" machine finally died last year ( the insulation on the wiring decayed ) I replaced it with a Craftsman 16". It is a great machine. Variable speed, no-tool blade change, table tilt 45 degrees both directions, and I can cut a 2 x 4. The price was under $130 out the door. There is even a little compartment to store spare blades.

Grumpy


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for the comparision chart wolf, looks great!


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

I bought a craftsman 16 inch with blade holder it died in 21 days and i fought tooth and nail to get it replaced only after 2 months of arguing did i get a replacement saw


----------



## fretnmore (Sep 11, 2006)

Great chart Darryn, 

I will have to check my list, but I think you may be missing a few saws on it 

I started scrolling with a Craftsman. Wore it out in 2 years - vibration was so bad by then that bolts were falling out just from vibration. At the time, my choices were to either buy another Craftsman, or upgrade to a Hegner, RBI, or Excalibur. I picked the Hegner and it has been working good for over 15 years now. 

About three years ago, I decided I needed a second saw. I got the 30" Excalibur. Top feeding of the blade is fantastic when you do a lot of fretwork. Plus the 30" bed helps do some of the bigger projects.

I have an Eclipse on order right now. Can't wait for it to arrive. I may have to teach my husband to scroll now in order to justify having three top end saws. Maybe I'll just teach class's. Who knows, but I don't want to get rid of any of them.

So, if you have a question about any of those saws, I should be able to help out.

Pat Lupori


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi fret glad to see you here


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a older craftsman scroll saw with just one speed. I bought it out of a hockshop for 75.00 over 15 years ago its still in my shop and working great 
I have made many clocks and shelves with it. 
It was my first woodworking tool purchase and still going strong.


----------

